# Detailingworld™ Review - Obsession Wax - ITUS



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Detailingworld™ Review, Obsession limited edition, winter wax ITUS

Introduction: So unless you really have been living in a man cave for the last couple of years then I'm sure you have heard of Obsession. A brand I believe spooned pretty much here on detailing world. A once you detailer Jay couldn't find the Nuba products he craved so decided to make them himself. Literally 3 years on and things are going well with some standard and many special editions.

Unusually, this review is not sponsored or even requested not samples have been supplied. My own hard earned dollar went into buying the product, however you can expect the same honest feedback. You see it's not all sex drugs rock n roll and free samples on the review team :lol:

So Itus was the revival of a once blend which was made for extra durability in winter. The original predates me but this edition is one of 24 glass black pots with a bright pink spearmint scented waxes.



What Obsession say

I have been asked a few times if I could bring Itus back.

Itus was a great winter wax, was easy to use and offered 5 months protection, even in the winter months.

The reason we stopped producing this was due to the costs, A lot of the ingredients were sourced from the USA and it was getting very expencive to produce the wax.

Now, If I was to do a limited run in glass jars who would be interested. I dont want to order all the stuff in if only 2 people want it as it will not be cost effective. I could potentially loose money if I dont get at least 10 people. If i get 10 minimum then I can make this happen at £40 for a 200ml pot.

The Product

Ok as mentioned lotus is a bright pink wax supplied in a quality glass jar with strong lid. The scent is spearmint and did wonders today to keep my nose from blocking up ( bonus)

On appearance it looks like it might be quite dry like hybrid 86 but is in fact quietly oily and melts easily.



The Method:

So my victim today my c250 merc coupe in obsidian black. Here's the pre wash condition

Not filthy but a heavy layer of traffic film light dirt.





So I hit the motor with snow foam



Left to dwell, rinsed and followed by 2btm wash and rinse and then a quick wipe down with car pro eraser.

Ready to roll, load up the applicator a G3 black waffle today literally quarter turn to load and off you go half bones. After also applying to front wings went to buff off but still not quite cured

Curing on bonnet





So after a little more time ready to come off, removed easily and no,real effort but not with out some pressure required.

Here's bonnet and wings after



And roof



Price:

At £40 I think this is great value for a winter wax as it was a limited edition I don't think there is any available at the moment. But keep your eye on www.obsessionwax.co.uk

Would I use it again ?

I think the trick to this wax is like most thin layers as it is quite soft and oily it's easy to,overload the applicator. But I liked it very much gave a good wet deep shine on vertical panels

Conclusion

Looking forward to seeing if this wax is winter tough, the results speak for themselves



If you can find it buy it :thumb:

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review Hufler :thumb:

TBH I do like Obsession Waxes myself :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Wrong colour for Sepang blue tho !


----------

